# Roofing License Test Illinois



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

i've been in the home improvement business for 10 years now. i took the illinois roofing test 2 years ago for the first time and i was 1 point short from passing. you should've seen the look of my face. my heart just completely dropped. i'm going to take the test again this year. i heard you have to retake the test every 2 years now to renew your license. is this true?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

When i took the test, well the test for unlimited is really 3 tests, if you fail even one section you fail all 4. I failed too by one point on one section so failed them all. Even though I aced the other 3 with flying colors. My commercial experience was lacking at that time and I was going for the unlimited test. 


I don't know about taking the test ever two years, I have renewed at least once, maybe twice now and never had to take the test. I just have to resend them updated bonding, insurance information and a check and they renew my license. I am ALL for continuing education credits in order to keep your license though. That's the way it is for nurses, architects, engineers etc... I really think continuing education credits should also be a must for roofers too. 

LOL CE's would weed out all the companies I know of who's deceased parents are the licensees and who's kids are dragging the once good company names through the mud slapping up the cheapest chit you can imagine.


----------



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

I will pay you to take the test for me! LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I wouldn't take it again if you paid me.


----------



## Jeff Ratliff (Apr 30, 2010)

*Illinois License Examination*

I'm looking for anyone who is willing to sell me the neccesary books to study for the Illinois Residential Limited License Examination. I have signed up to take the test on May 26th and have realized the importance of the NRCA specific material. I do not want to pay the nearly $900 for books I'm sure someone has now found to be useless since they have already passed the examination. Please contact me at [email protected] if you have these books and are willing to sell them.


----------



## Howcani (Feb 27, 2011)

*Did you sell the book?*



tonyp1656 said:


> Hey guys I just passed the IL Residential Test, I have all the NRCA books and the pocket guide to safety and the book recommended for estimating.
> I would be willing to sell all of the books for a reasonable amount...and I would be willing to include some insight on the test because it was not easy.
> I have heard that only 10% pass on the 1st try.


Let me know and whatever can help let me know.


----------



## ricker67 (May 3, 2011)

*illinois roofing test*

I am going to take the illinois residential roofing test in may any questions and answers that you remember that might help me i would be greatful.


----------



## juan gomez (Jul 9, 2011)

*qualifying party*



Grumpy said:


> I am a qualifying party for the unlimited roofing license, contact me and we can work something out.


I am an independent roofing contractor looking for a qualified party to help obtain my roofing license. U can reach me at 630-280-1940 (Juan Gomez). I have all of my insurance an workmans comp. thank you


----------



## Awomanroofer (Aug 18, 2011)

*Books*



tonyp1656 said:


> Hey guys I just passed the IL Residential Test, I have all the NRCA books and the pocket guide to safety and the book recommended for estimating.
> I would be willing to sell all of the books for a reasonable amount...and I would be willing to include some insight on the test because it was not easy.
> I have heard that only 10% pass on the 1st try.


Hi, I decided to take the test. So, my first step is to get all info to pass. Now to find out when it is..that's 2.
Do you still have the books to sell?


----------



## Southsidechi (May 7, 2012)

*Roofing license help*

I am an independent roofing contractor looking for a qualified party to help obtain my roofing license. I can be reached @ (847)438-3127 .
Ask for Tom


----------



## packer_rich (Dec 27, 2009)

I think you do siding and windows.


----------



## Southsidechi (May 7, 2012)

*Illinois roofing license*

I am taking the Illinois roofing license in July . 
I am taking the limited test . 
Looking for any insight on the test , what should I study ?
I know they say study the nrca. Books but couldn't anyone give me an idea what kind of questions they ask ?? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## contractorjay (Dec 22, 2009)

do a search on this forum. this has been answered many times. also, stop asking people to help you take tests. what's the point of having a license if you dont know the stuff? you'll end up looking stupid.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't know about taking the test ever two years, I have renewed at least once, maybe twice now and never had to take the test. I just have to resend them updated bonding, insurance information and a check and they renew my license. I am ALL for continuing education credits in order to keep your license though. That's the way it is for nurses, architects, engineers etc... I really think continuing education credits should also be a must for roofers too. 



In Michigan we have continuing ed. It started a few years ago. We also have pre licensing classroom requirements. It has helped to weed out the people who get the license for no other reason than to do it. 


I recently moved to Chicago, and was surprised to learn you only need a license for Roofing. There is a lot that can be screwed up on a house before shingles go on.


----------



## Ryan77 (Jul 6, 2012)

*Study Materials for limited license test.*

Does anyone have the necessary study materials for the Illinois Residential Limited License exam that they would be willing to sell or rent? I have checked my local library and they do not have access to the material. If someone has the material and is willing to part with it and make a good part of their money back I will be glad to buy the books from you.


----------



## roofer6622 (Nov 10, 2015)

Hi, I am going to take the test. I am looking for someone who has the study material that would sell to me at a a fair price. Thanks


----------

